# Tại sao lựa chọn đai nịt bụng latex cho những bộ đồ bó sát để vóc dáng trở nên quyến rũ hơn.



## Vietcorset (7/1/19)

Nếu chị em đang phải sở hữu một chiếc bụng nhiều mỡ thừa mà không biết làm sao để che đi khuyết điểm mỡ bụng? Chị em thèm mặc một chiếc váy điệu đà, ôm sát để đi chơi, dự tiệc? Nhưng ngặt nỗi là vòng hai quá khổ không cho phép thực hiện điều đó. Lúc này _đai nịt bụng Latex_ sẽ là biện pháp nhanh gọn, cấp cứu cho những trường hợp như vậy.

Việt Corset đem đến giải pháp đai nịt bụng Latex giúp bạn che đi khuyết điểm tạm thời, và diện một chiếc váy thật xinh đẹp.

*Đai nịt bụng latex hiện nay có những loại nào tốt?*
Hiện nay trên thị trường có rất nhiều loại phụ kiện giúp chị em che đi khuyết điểm vòng hai. Đi kèm những tác dụng giảm mỡ bụng hiệu quả đa dạng. Tuy nhiên đai nịt bụng latex giảm mỡ là loại được sử dụng thịnh hành nhất.

Đai nịt bụng Latex định hình: Với loại đai này thì bạn sẽ không phải lo bị thừa mỡ bụng khi diện những bộ váy mới. Đai nịt bụng không chỉ giúp định hình cho mỡ vùng bụng. Mà còn giữ cho cột sống của bạn không bị cong khi phải ngồi lâu.
Latex Slim gen bụng sau sinh: Loại đai nịt bụng này dành cho chị em vừa sinh em bé. Với mong muốn diện những bộ cánh xinh đẹp để dạo phố. Đai nịt bụng Latex Slim được thiết kế đặc biệt không gây ảnh hưởng đến cơ vùng bụng bên trong.





đai nịt bụng latex slim 200​
*Quần nâng mông Vedette*: Loại quần nâng mông này giúp chị em thu nhỏ từ bụng đến đùi. Giúp nâng mông hiệu quả. Loại quần lót này cũng rất thích hợp với việc mặc váy và mặc các loại quần bó sát.
*Chọn đai nịt bụng Latex nào cho phù hợp*
Với nhiều kiểu dáng và mẫu mã hiện nay. Thì việc lựa chọn loại đai nịt bụng Latex phù hợp rất là khó khăn. Bạn phải lựa chon nhiều nguồn khác nhau để lọc ra một sản phẩm phù hợp. Và _Việt Corset_ tự tin là thương hiệu cung cấp những chiếc gen phù hợp nhất đối với vóc dáng của chị em Việt Nam.
_



_
_đai nịt bụng latex slim 101_
​Đai nịt bụng Việt Corset được thiết kế dễ tháo gỡ. Với thiết kế nhiều nút cài và xương thép dẻo giúp chúng chặt hơn để ép mỡ xuống. Nhưng cũng rất dễ tháo gỡ để cất đi sau khi sử dụng hoặc giặt vệ sinh.

Chất liệu làm ra đai nịt bụng Latex cũng được chọn lọc. Thoáng khí, sinh nhiệt tốt cũng như thấm hút mồ hôi hiệu quả. Những tinh túy về khả năng giảm mỡ được tích hợp ở trong cả một sản phẩm.

Hình dáng của sản phẩm thiết kế ngắn hơn so với các dòng đai của nước ngoài. Vì đây là thị trường Việt Nam, Việt Corset thiết kế những sản phẩm chỉ dành riêng cho người Việt.

Tác dụng của đai nịt bụng Latex: đem lại hiệu quả ép mỡ tốt, sinh nhiệt tiêu mỡ. Đảm bảo không lộ các thiếu sót ở trên cơ thể, đặc biệt là ở vùng bụng. Chị em có thể giảm mỡ vòng eo từ 5-7cm chỉ trong vài tuần sử dụng. Tùy theo cơ địa của từng người mà hiệu quả có thể đến nhanh hay chậm.

Trên đây là những lưu ý của Việt Corset khi chị em chọn đai nịt bụng Latex cũng như các sản phẩm khác trên thị trường. Mong chị em sớm lựa chọn được sản phẩm ưng ý với mình nhé.


----------

